# Saying goodbye?



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know if I should post this or not, but I have some of what may be very bad news. I can't put this any other way, but I've already contacted the powers that be about deleting my account. I've been sick, and too embarassed to tell anyone here about it. I collapsed two weeks ago with severe dehydration. I've had a few times that I've used the toilet to find blood in my stool, and on the paper when I wipe. It could be one of three things. 1. Hemorhoids - only I don't have the symptoms of hemorhoids, except the blood. 2. A colon polyup. OR 3. CANCER. If it IS indeed the latter of the three - I won't fight it! 

I've been feeling tired, and run down lately. And most of my energy seems to wane easily - not a good sign at all. I get confused more often now, and I've been unable to sleep good at night. I have to use the bathroom all the time even when I shouldn't be going as often as I have been as of late. I don't know if all this is related, or if there's something else wrong, but there will no reason for me to stay here once I get too sick to participate - "dead men tell no tales"! The blood is definately NOT a good sign of anything but intestinal cancer - the same which just took the life of Andy Gibb TODAY. This is serious - NOT A JOKE! I thought about whether or not I should tell everyone as I don't want to alarm anyone, but I would rather you see it coming rather than be a surprise. I have a lot on my plate at the moment, but I'll finish everything in double time since I don't know how much time I have left.  I'll keep everyone updated on my prognosis as I learn more.. Stay tuned, people. It's about to get ugly!! :drunk:

~ Chris​


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It could be something else, I have blood but I know mine is from hemorrhoids. These days many cancers can be treated, the key is to catch it early. Get yourself to a doctor asap which means tomorrow. I get colonoscopies every 5 years which is now going to 4 years starting next year. Both parents had colon cancer and it is nothing to mess with. Catching it early before it is even cancerous is the key and I have always been clean. I even had an esophagus stretching two weeks ago and while he was doing that he checked my stomach and the top of my intestines and all was good, even my esophagus. It always feels good when they tell you that afterwards. Now get to the doctor tomorrow and get this figured out. You've got too big a stash awaiting you Chris!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris, as hard as it is, please try to not think the very worst 'til you've seen your doctor. 
I very often feel like there's something very wrong with me and I've found it's not as bad as I think it is- with me it's more my mental state and no longer trusting my judgment. 
I truly hope it's not the big one and that you're able to get back to what you do well- modelling.
I know we sometimes don't see eye to eye but I have a lot of respect for you and wish you nothing but the best.

Chris.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Have you had blood tests? Are you sure it's cancer?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's hoping your imagination is playing havoc with you but in any case, SEE YOUR DOCTOR IMMEDIATELY ! ! It may not be as bad as you think. Regardless, I, ( and I'm sure the rest of us ) wish you the best and we'll be waiting to hear what comes up. GOOD LUCK !


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

From your mental state, could well be a bleeding ulcer. Bottom line- see your doctor. Best to know- worry helps nothing.

Good luck.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Chris, don't start thinking the worse until you see the Dr.! There are many non-life threatening conditions with these symptoms!! Ulcerative colitis is one. Which is unlcers on the colon. This is a serious condition, I know, I used to have it. Lots of blood, but can be controlled. I was forced to retire for health reason and when I stopped working it went away. Very likely caused by stress so says the Dr.

You are doing the wrong thing to your mental as well as physical health jumping to the worst case scenario! *Stop it**!!* See the Dr. first. This could very well be cancer, God Forbid, but let the Dr.s know. Let _them_ tell you what you have.

Let me reiterate, there are many conditons with these same symptoms. You could very well have any one of them.

God speed,
hal9001-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Please go see your doctor, the others are right it could be many things.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

With the exception of the blood, all your issues are also part of getting old. Stress added in for that lack of sleep and such and your imagination running wild. I recommend the SEE A DOCTOR ASAP route. Are you insured? Can you go to the emergency room? Many insurance policies pay 100% if you roll into the ER for a issue. 

I have been under a ton of stress with a new contract, different prime contractor, and a new job, and dealing with my house flood last year. I took up drinking a little too much and irritated my stomach which made me stress even more. Since my mom died I've also been paying closer attention to my 86 yr old dad, and earlier this year I had to spend $1K on my car so I've had no money - so I know stress and its long term damage. Try to be an optimist.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris....let me echo what all your brothers above have already said...
Please see a Doctor....
Waaaaaaaay too many models to build man....
......we are here for you...
Denis


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

My wife is now recovering nicely from some similar symptoms. She spent a week in ICU because she didn't see a doctor when she should have. PLEASE see a doctor and get better!!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope for the best with you- what you describe can be many things- get it checked out by a doctor ASAP.

Tomorrow I go in for a biopsy for prostrate cancer. PSA levels are over twice what they should be and a number of symptoms match. This has been a concern for a while and it is not going to be determined for certain.

Rather than worry and be deluged by links sent by well meaning friends I am having a doctor make a determination and I will know for sure.

I urgently suggest you do the same- find a doctor and let then do some tests, Medicine is very good about making these determinations- if it is a problem then you will know for sure and can take steps to deal with it.
If it is just a collection of things which do not add up to an actual problem then you can relax and start dealing with those. Low energy- iron deficiency. Urination at odd times- enlarged normal prostrate. 

Find out for sure and deal with it.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey, Don't jump to conclusions. I'm a diabetic who was been out of control for over a year, just getting my glucose under control now. I can tell you that all of your symptoms are ones that I have had over the last year, including chronic fatigue and depression. These symptoms may be a good indication that you are an uncontrolled, undiagnosed diabetic. You need to see a doctor and get compete blood workup and a good physical exam before you assume anything.
The blood in the stool can easily be from stress or hemorrhoids. Don't be so quick to write yourself off. You could have one of a number of conditions unrelated to cancer.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I had colon cancer a decade ago.

This is a disease that has a very high cure rate if you don't waste time getting to work on it.

I was bleeding from my rear end as well and it's absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about. It's a medical condition. You see a doctor IMMEDIATELY. They'll take a look in there and take a sample of what's ailing you. It's painless. And once things are in motion to get you fixed up, you'll feel better knowing things are being dealt with.

Please contact a doctor TODAY.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyonisis said:


> I don't know if I should post this or not, but I have some of what may be very bad news. I can't put this any other way, but I've already contacted the powers that be about deleting my account. I've been sick, and too embarassed to tell anyone here about it. I collapsed two weeks ago with severe dehydration. I've had a few times that I've used the toilet to find blood in my stool, and on the paper when I wipe. It could be one of three things. 1. Hemorhoids - only I don't have the symptoms of hemorhoids, except the blood. 2. A colon polyup. OR 3. CANCER. If it IS indeed the latter of the three - I won't fight it!
> 
> I've been feeling tired, and run down lately. And most of my energy seems to wane easily - not a good sign at all. I get confused more often now, and I've been unable to sleep good at night. I have to use the bathroom all the time even when I shouldn't be going as often as I have been as of late. I don't know if all this is related, or if there's something else wrong, but there will no reason for me to stay here once I get too sick to participate - "dead men tell no tales"! The blood is definately NOT a good sign of anything but intestinal cancer - the same which just took the life of Andy Gibb TODAY. This is serious - NOT A JOKE! I thought about whether or not I should tell everyone as I don't want to alarm anyone, but I would rather you see it coming rather than be a surprise. I have a lot on my plate at the moment, but I'll finish everything in double time since I don't know how much time I have left.  I'll keep everyone updated on my prognosis as I learn more.. Stay tuned, people. It's about to get ugly!! :drunk:
> 
> ~ Chris​


Go to a doctor, I had similar symptoms a few years ago and it was just a nasty virus.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've had blood spots occasionally too, and it was nothing more than a small tear from going too often and wiping too hard. The rest does indeed sound like it could be stress and aging. But I can't add more than what every one else has said: See. A. Doctor.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Chris!

*Go see your Doctor brother!!!*


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Want to echo what's already been said, it could be something as simple as an internal 'roid - no outwards symptoms except the blood. Won't know until you're checked, though.

Do keep us posted!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Dude, until you KNOW, you DON'T know. Go have some tests for cryin' out loud! 

It could be something very minor — but could turn into something more serious if you decide, before finding out, that you "won't fight it". 

Don't be stupid. Check it first, get the FACTS, then you'll know. C'mon, bro.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Usually, if it's bright red, it comes from farther out. If it's dark red, it comes from farther in .. and is more of a concern. But I'm not a doctor.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I have this zit on the end of my nose that doesn't go away. I pop and scrape, but it persists, could this be melanoma?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Have you tried pliers?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

rusty x-acto.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Well this isn't a thread you read every day.....


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Steve244 said:


> I have this zit on the end of my nose that doesn't go away. I pop and scrape, but it persists, could this be melanoma?


Sounds like a mild case of rosacea.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Hmmm? Sounds more to me like evidence that you might have been fibbing.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Wwpd?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

The growth on the end of his nose? Pinocchio?


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I had cancer when I was 26. Went through Chemo etc. Come to find out a few years later that the cure was in my local grocery store and cost $1. It is baking soda. That is the cure for cancer. I will never have cancer again.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Matthew Green said:


> I had cancer when I was 26. Went through Chemo etc. Come to find out a few years later that the cure was in my local grocery store and cost $1. It is baking soda. That is the cure for cancer. I will never have cancer again.


What???
Do you eat it? ...drink it?...smoke it?...Inject it?...Mix it with vinegar as an enema?
I know it's Great stuff for a sparkling smile and kills odors in your fridge...
But a Cure for Cancer??? This information will save the Planet Billions of dollars...
(and put a lot of people out of work)
Who Knew?
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The governments don't want us to know. They don't want a geriatric population....

Chris.:freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well they're doing a lousy job of hiding this stuff















Denis


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds a LOT like a common Duodenal (Peptic) Ulcer; say goodbye to Pizzas, Mexican food and anything else with stronger spices that pepper, and say hello to MILK.
See your family Doctor ASAP, take your meds, follow his/her instructions, don't worry about things you have no control over, and above all, keep modelling.
That'll be a $20 co-pay. See my receptionist on the way out to schedule your next appointment. :wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Well they're doing a lousy job of hiding this stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baking soda cures crabs???....

Chris.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ It's like Pictionary. The crab is one of the commonly accepted symbols for the astrological sign Cancer.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

(Right you are Zombie 61:thumbsup



Auroranut said:


> Baking soda cures crabs???....
> 
> Chris.




...and yes Chris, baking soda, left in the box, can kill these little buggers...
you must whack the affected hard and repeatedly with a full box (bruising may occur) :freak:
works like a 'dead-blow' hammer...(pun intended)
...problem solved








Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> (Right you are Zombie 61:thumbsup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIKES! It sure does *HURT*!!

hal9001-


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> I don't know if I should post this or not, but I have some of what may be very bad news. I can't put this any other way, but I've already contacted the powers that be about deleting my account. I've been sick, and too embarassed to tell anyone here about it. I collapsed two weeks ago with severe dehydration. I've had a few times that I've used the toilet to find blood in my stool, and on the paper when I wipe. It could be one of three things. 1. Hemorhoids - only I don't have the symptoms of hemorhoids, except the blood. 2. A colon polyup. OR 3. CANCER. If it IS indeed the latter of the three - I won't fight it!
> 
> I've been feeling tired, and run down lately. And most of my energy seems to wane easily - not a good sign at all. I get confused more often now, and I've been unable to sleep good at night. I have to use the bathroom all the time even when I shouldn't be going as often as I have been as of late. I don't know if all this is related, or if there's something else wrong, but there will no reason for me to stay here once I get too sick to participate - "dead men tell no tales"! The blood is definately NOT a good sign of anything but intestinal cancer - the same which just took the life of Andy Gibb TODAY. This is serious - NOT A JOKE! I thought about whether or not I should tell everyone as I don't want to alarm anyone, but I would rather you see it coming rather than be a surprise. I have a lot on my plate at the moment, but I'll finish everything in double time since I don't know how much time I have left.  I'll keep everyone updated on my prognosis as I learn more.. Stay tuned, people. It's about to get ugly!! :drunk:
> 
> ~ Chris​


Chris, Update. please?


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

In March, my mother (now 73), had severe intestinal bleeding. She became very weak and we begged her to go to the emergency room. She went when she became too weak. She had upper and lower GI tests, after about 4 weeks and many units of blood, the doctors still didn't have an answer. they said it was like a nose bleed, a vein opened and then eventually closed again. Please go and get the medical attention!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Chris, you are in our prayers. Two of my favorite quotes (from whom I have no idea) are 1) Worry is just wasted imagination, and 2) Why worry when you can pray? I'm going to echo what everyone else has been saying on this thread (except the ones who seemed to get sidetracked about nose zits... ) and ask you, PLEASE, get it checked out! 

Case in point: My dad had some unusual symptoms back in February that he just put down to old age: He was always tired and lacked energy, his balance was off, and he was getting more and more forgetful. A physical threapist who came in to their house to work with my mom on an injury she sustained in a car crash back in January recognized his symptoms and insisted he go to the E.R. - A.S.A.P.!!! An MRI of his head showed a subdural hematoma that was causing pressure on his brain, most likely caused by his dong a face-plant into the airbag. Left untreated, he could have been dead within a couple of weeks. They went in and drained the hematoma the next day. My wife and I went to visit them last Sunday as we do just about every week and he was back even better than he was before the accident.

PLEASE get it checked out! It might be nothing, it might be something easily treated, or it might be something worse. But the worst thing is doing nothing and giving up. We're here for you, so hang in there and KEEP PRAYING!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe I was overreacting to cancer, but I don't know my mothers' father, or his side of the families' medical history. I just want to be prepared if something does indeed go pearshaped. You'll always have a few hyjinks on this board - it's nothing new. I suspect that someone would have to say something silly. It's true - laughter is the best medicine for the soul, but for the body is a lot different. I don't know what is causing this, but it might be several things, I just don't want to rule anything out. This could be nothing, but if it's serious I don't want to blindside everyone with it. I'm already to the age where I have to watch everything I eat - not just watch myself eat it! I have to be very careful as you never know when you'll develop a food allergy.

In the meantime until I can get an appointment to see a doctor I'm in limbo. I have to wait until my mother has surgery on her wrist. This will make me unavailable to go anywhere until she gets better. At least until she heals enough to take care of herself. I'll let everyone know what's going on as soon as I get word from the doc. I've been working at breakneck pace lately, so this might be part of the problem (stress). I know that harsh scented, or coloured toilet paper can cause a reaction chemically, but I've been using Scott tissue which might as well be sandpaper!! :freak: I'd be more than embarassed if this is what's causing my condition! 

~ Chris​


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I think what you need, my friend, is Medicine.........Bad Medicine
Just Released today:

http://www.megahobby.com/124tomdanielsbadmedicinecustomcar.aspx

It'll give you a new lease on life


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> Maybe I was overreacting to cancer, but I don't know my mothers' father, or his side of the families' medical history. I just want to be prepared if something does indeed go pearshaped. You'll always have a few hyjinks on this board - it's nothing new. I suspect that someone would have to say something silly. It's true - laughter is the best medicine for the soul, but for the body is a lot different. I don't know what is causing this, but it might be several things, I just don't want to rule anything out. This could be nothing, but if it's serious I don't want to blindside everyone with it. I'm already to the age where I have to watch everything I eat - not just watch myself eat it! I have to be very careful as you never know when you'll develop a food allergy.
> 
> In the meantime until I can get an appointment to see a doctor I'm in limbo. I have to wait until my mother has surgery on her wrist. This will make me unavailable to go anywhere until she gets better. At least until she heals enough to take care of herself. I'll let everyone know what's going on as soon as I get word from the doc. I've been working at breakneck pace lately, so this might be part of the problem (stress). I know that harsh scented, or coloured toilet paper can cause a reaction chemically, but I've been using Scott tissue which might as well be sandpaper!! :freak: I'd be more than embarassed if this is what's causing my condition!
> 
> ~ Chris​


Chris, a Dr.s appointment doesn't take but a few hrs. Can your mom not be without you for that long, after the initial operation? The way you're talking it could be days or weeks before you go. THAT'S TOO LONG! At least go ahead and make an appointment. I'm sure your mom would urge you to go!

Go sooner, not later.

hal9001-


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree with Hal, get checked as soon as you can. It'll probably only take an hour or so. There have been times I thought I had something major wrong, got worried and it turned out to be nothing serious. On the other hand, last time I thought I had something minor, and it turned out to be fairly bad. I thought it was just pinched nerves from degenerative disc desease and arthritis, and found out I've got muscular dystrophy...and pinched nerves and arthritis! Not that bad I guess, its not life threatening, but another major-minor aggravation to add to the list.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Chris why can't you get a an appointment with the Doctor? It might be nothing bad but like everyone else on here is saying......get down that Doctors straight away.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Working on it - I just need to make an appointment. From what I've read, and seen I know that this might just be a minor problem since I don't have any pain, and all the confusion, and other problems I've been having in the past have subsided. I think a full check up is still in order to rule other things out! Thank you all for your input, and concern. I'll heed it in the proper and due respect that it deserves.

~ Chris​


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*Good!*

hal9001-


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Atta, boy!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Okay, in addition to your reluctance to actually see a doctor, let's talk about stress and your chosen avatar....


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Chris, I'm so thankful that you've COME TO YOUR SENSES!!! Seriously, I've had a regular physical exam every year right around my birthday. That's the easiest way I've found to remember to schedule it. As we get older, it becomes more and more important. Now make that appointment and get checked out! 
(Then let us know how it comes out. We're all pulling for you, buddy!)


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Still waiting. In the meanwhile I just bide my time. I haven't had any blood lately, so that's good news! I just hope it's not something that I have to worry about in the future. I changed to a new brand of toilet paper around the time I first saw blood. Maybe the two are related? I remember what John said about wiping too hard, and too often. It could also be getting older, and a reaction with the paper product itself. I've never had this before, so it can be scary when you're unsure of the outcome. Thank you all for your comments, and concern. I appreciate it a lot more than any of you know. 

~ Chris​


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad to hear the symptoms are clearing up 
DO see a Doctor...but this sounds like a simple case of hemorrhoids.
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad to hear your symptoms have subsided a bit. Go see the doctor, get checked out, and one way or another, your troubles will be all behind you.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Bad news - more blood lastnight! I need to get to the doc TODAY!!! It sounds like hemorroids, but I've never had them so I don't know for sure. My mother on the other hand _has _had ulcerative colitis.  Mom isn't going to have surgery for a while - the doc wants her to wear an arm band for a while to see if the inflamation will go down. I don't have that long to wait! It'll be two more weeks before he can decide if only surgery will help her. I'm the only one available to take her. This isn't a good scenario. 

~ Chris​


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Chris...it's been over 2 weeks since you started writing about this condition...
SEE A DOCTOR!...What are you waiting for?
sincerely,
Denis


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I concur with the others, you should just see the doctor ASAP. This stress you're putting yourself through really isn't helping. 

Sean


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

I know I've been dragging my feet, but I don't have any health insurance that will cover this - I'll need to have a colonoscopy. A very expensive procedure. For those who don't know, it's like having a garden hose shoved up your butt, and into your nether regions to make sure that you don't have cancer, or polyps on your large intestine (colon). I'm hoping that this is just rough toilet paper since it doesn't happen everyday. I may be wrong, but delaying it won't help. I just wonder how I'm going to pay it - I'm already eyeball deep in debt now! 

~ Chris​


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Chances are you don't need a colonoscopy. 

As said the first step is a visit with a GP. As said if it's bright red it's probably not serious but only a Dr. can tell you.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

mach7 said:


> Chances are you don't need a colonoscopy.
> 
> As said the first step is a visit with a GP. As said if it's bright red it's probably not serious but only a Dr. can tell you.


 It's bright red. I don't know if there's a difference. I'm almost afraid to go and find out what the prognosis is. 

~ Chris​


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Dyonisis said:


> It's bright red. I don't know if there's a difference. I'm almost afraid to go and find out what the prognosis is.
> 
> ~ Chris​


Dude, GO!

Just last week I had a co-worker find out he has liver and lung cancer. He's been sick for over a year... and now it may be too late. He's a freelance worker, so no medical insurance coverage, but he's on medi-cal now, and taking a leave from my employer.

Better to deal with any cost issues later... get well first... and before it's too late.

Best wishes, and regards,

geoff


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I heard back from my Biopsy and the results were negative- no cancer.
It was a hassle to go through and I could have waited a month or so and had the PSA levels checked again.
Instead I chose to go ahead and fint out WTF was going on and get the matter settled.
I have been having this issue hanging over me for four months and now it is dealt with. There is not problem to deal with- I just have naturally higher levels.

_Stop screw'n around and being sick with worry- just see a doctor and get it over with._


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the headsup. I'll have to bite the bullet, and see what's wrong - then I can bellyache about it! I just don't want to go in, and find out it's something serious, or nothing at all. That would be the most embarassing thing that I can think of at the moment other than hemorroids. I don't have the burning, or itching, or discomfort, or any other symptoms of it! I hope it's not ulcerative colitis. I've changed my diet to a bland taste, but it won't help if there's something deep inside that only medicine can help. There's a program called HIPA in Indiana that's for people who aren't insured - maybe I can apply for that in the meantime, and hope that it comes through before my condition changes, or gets worse! I'll check it out in the morning, and let everyone know as soon as I hear something.

~ Chris​


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

If it is ulcerative colitis it can be controlled with meds. I had it bad for years and delt with it. The only foods that really effected it was fruit. Boy o boy! If it's an insurance thing go to the emergency room, then you can work out payments.

Don't let the fear of bad news stop you from going to the Dr., if it is something that needs attention, waiting will only make it worse.

Yes! Check into HIPA, see what they can do. If it is something bad you will need the help!

hal9001-


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Chris,
75% of your problem is not knowing what it is.
1) go to the doctor,
2) work out a payment plan with his/her accountant,
3) have tests done,
4) get the results of the tests,
5) follow the doctors' orders
6) get back to modelling to get your mind off of it.

That is the procedure I used when I had my heart attack 4 years ago, and here I am today!


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

4 years ago I ended a birthday party with a trip to the emergency room where for 7 hours I sat doubled over in the worst pain I could ever remember having, and worrying about my lack of medical insurance due to being out of work.
Suprise I was worried about money and put off seeing my doctor about a problem and it almost killed me.

My doctor after surgery told me that if I had just asked there were a lot of different ways to handle the bill and not to sweat it, just work with the finance office at the hospital and see what they could come up with.

In my case it was a grant from a medical company that paid for the surgery and the doctors.

So my advice is go see your doctor and find out what is going on, and explain your lack of insurance. Most will work with you to see that you get the help you need.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

I must say — and not to get political at all — but this "I don't have insurance. If it's serious, paying for it I'll go broke" sounds very weird to me.

But ... different ways and means.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Frankie Boy said:


> I must say — and not to get political at all — but this "I don't have insurance. If it's serious, paying for it I'll go broke" sounds very weird to me.
> 
> But ... different ways and means.


I'm afraid I don't know what you mean, but when you don't have health coverage, and every penny counts you pay when you can! I won't go broke from a doctors visit, but it will hurt my financial standing since I don't owe any money to anyone at the present time. Haven't you heard about the rising cost of healthcare? It's no joke! I don't understand why they want so much money to help people with things they can't control? Medicine's a joke that's gotten way out of hand with pharmacies charging hundreds of dollars for medicine! No wonder it's a* BILLION DOLLAR *industry - the more you need it - the more they can charge because they know you can't live without it. Just like with gasoline/petrol - there's no one stopping the rape of the free world with it!  I'll go to the doctor, but I'll have to figure out how to make some type of payment - the old lady's put of work for the summer, and can't work anyway. This makes it even worse! Like I said before, I'll look into the HIPA plan to see if I qualify. Then I can use it to offset whatever costs I can. There's no point in having something that tax dollars pay for if I can't get the most out of it! I could be putting my life on the line if I don't go, and I can't wait for my mother to decide what she's doing about her arm (surgery). 

~ Chris​


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The thing is you might get a diagnosis with just an office visit. They aren't going to do any tests on your first visit anyway. That should cost about $70. Go from there if need be.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

swhite228 said:


> 4 years ago I ended a birthday party with a trip to the emergency room where for 7 hours I sat doubled over in the worst pain I could ever remember having, and worrying about my lack of medical insurance due to being out of work.
> Suprise I was worried about money and put off seeing my doctor about a problem and it almost killed me.
> 
> My doctor after surgery told me that if I had just asked there were a lot of different ways to handle the bill and not to sweat it, just work with the finance office at the hospital and see what they could come up with.
> ...


Sorry if I missed where you said but what did it turn out to be?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

frankenstyrene said:


> Sorry if I missed where you said but what did it turn out to be?


First off Chris Bright red blood is better than dark red or black, means it 's probably h'roids.... and Frankie Boy...we live in Canada and don't pay to see a doctor, or for Medical treatment... a little different Stateside...
But bottom line...
Go see a Doctor today 
Denis


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

But we have the best medical treatment in the world AND we have choices.

(sorry, I'm trying to get the thread locked down. I'd rather read about netflix queues than bloody piles.)


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

frankenstyrene said:


> Sorry if I missed where you said but what did it turn out to be?


Acute pancreatitis caused by gallstones. 

It required the removal of the gall bladder and a weeks stay in the hospital to fight the infection.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> First off Chris Bright red blood is better than dark red or black, means it 's probably h'roids.... and Frankie Boy...we live in Canada and don't pay to see a doctor, or for Medical treatment... a little different Stateside...
> But bottom line...
> Go see a Doctor today
> Denis


Yes, bright is better. As you said it could be hemorrhoids, a fissure (tear) in the butt, or any other of a number things. 

But as has been said the first/most important step is to see a Dr.
Go to the emergency room if you have to. They have to treat you by law, they can not refuse you because you can not pay. You might wait a few hours but you will get seen!

And I don't want to get political, but Denis you DO pay to see a doctor. Just in a different way.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mach7 said:


> Yes, bright is better. As you said it could be hemorrhoids, a fissure (tear) in the butt, or any other of a number things.
> 
> But as has been said the first/most important step is to see a Dr.
> Go to the emergency room if you have to. They have to treat you by law, they can not refuse you because you can not pay. You might wait a few hours but you will get seen!
> ...


Oh we pay...no arguement there. It's just not out of pocket...Through taxes.
Nothing is free. The upside is over 20 years ago my sister had a Heart Transplant, (still alive and kicking) and it didn't set her back a small fortune, nothing out of pocket...and no fear of going to a Doctor for treatment
Denis


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Steve244 said:


> But we have the best medical treatment in the world AND we have choices.
> 
> (sorry, I'm trying to get the thread locked down. I'd rather read about netflix queues than bloody piles.)


Not being able to afford a doctor's visit kinda limits your options doesn't it bub?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Dyonisis said:


> It's no joke! I don't understand why they want so much money to help people with things they can't control? Medicine's a joke that's gotten way out of hand with pharmacies charging hundreds of dollars for medicine! No wonder it's a* BILLION DOLLAR *industry - the more you need it - the more they can charge because they know you can't live without it. Just like with gasoline/petrol - there's no one stopping the rape of the free world with it!
> ~ Chris​


Aren't you straying a bit off the subject of your potentially life-threatening illness? If you think there's a possibility it might be cancer, why don't you get it dealt with?


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Dyonisis said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what you mean, but when you don't have health coverage, and every penny counts you pay when you can! I won't go broke from a doctors visit, but it will hurt my financial standing ...
> 
> ~ Chris​


 
That's _exactly_ what I mean.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Chris, if your mom can't do without you long enough for you to visit your doctor, how's she going to fare if you wait so long that in the unlikely event that it is Cancer, you're not there for her at all. No excuses dude, go see the Doc and get it done.

Best of luck!

Jim


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Good advice given, Case closed.


----------

